# What's your resting heart rate?



## Harry_p

My mrs is still struggling a bit with getting back to health after corona so bought a finger oximeter thingy.

At rest, lounging around watching telly etc my oxygen level is 96-98, and my pulse hovers around low 50s but will often dip to high 40s, which starts the machine beeping and flashing.

I know very fit people can have a low heart rate, but I wouldn't class myself as that, I'm on my feet and active all day, but don't really do any specific high load exercise.

I'm not particularly worried about it as I feel fine, and know that 52-54 is normal for me, but the thingy beeping at me has made me think a bit more about it.

What does yours sit at, what's your age / build etc?

I'm 39, 6ft, 72kg ( just under 11 1/2 stone)


----------



## GeeWhizRS

45 Yrs, 6'3", 95kg - Mine is about 70 bpm. I would be getting that sanity-checked if it was in the 40s. :thumb:


----------



## Ducky

46, 6'2", 89.5kg, my fitbit says RHR is 57bpm.


----------



## davies20

31, 5ft 7- 10.5st exercise HIIT workouts every other day and pretty active on the days I dont.

My RHR is between 49-54 (The latter when I have been working night shifts & struggled with sleep etc)


----------



## Stoner

56 years old, 6'1", 16 stone 10lbs. Cycle 2x a week. RHR is circa 64


----------



## kingswood

6'5' 110kg and mines around 60bpm.

its not just about bmp tho, its abour recovery rates. i can run and it can go upto 120-140 but then recover quickly.

oxygen levels should be 98+, even on most unfit people oxygen is still 98/99. i'd be more concerned about that showing 96 then the bpm?

to be fair, i'd be onto 101 then air chair doctors like us! 

disclaimer: im no expert!

ps, hope the wife gets better!


----------



## alpinaman

5ft 10....FAF........

Resting averages 51bpm my fitbit says over the last 12 months..

Started monitoring it when i had a heart attack May 2019


----------



## MrMatt

Mines 43-44bpm and was as low as 29bpm on a 24hr ECG.


----------



## Darlofan

Normal about 60, running it hits 160s. Mine misses a beat from time to time so resting can be 40ish. Really weird feeling pulse or on a machine when it's missing a beat but Dr said quite common and don't worry about it.


----------



## Cookies

I'm 46. 6'1" and 17st. My resting heart rate is between 56 - 62 bpm according to the health app. With exercise, up to 130-140. 

If you're concerned in any way, have chat with your GP. Theyll happily take a call and discuss any of your concerns.

Good luck, and keep well. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp

See this worries me now. I’m a young lad who plays a lot of football, normally active running and cycling. However with exercise, more so running, my heart rate will be consistently 170-180 and I have all the Garmin data in the world to prove it as I bought a Garmin chest strap monitor as i thought my watch was wrong.


----------



## eddie bullit

bluechimp said:


> See this worries me now. I'm a young lad who plays a lot of football, normally active running and cycling. However with exercise, more so running, my heart rate will be consistently 170-180 and I have all the Garmin data in the world to prove it as I bought a Garmin chest strap monitor as i thought my watch was wrong.


Don't think there is anything wrong with that heart rate if you are working hard and are young. basic max heart rate is 220 minus your age so if your 20 will be 200, working at 180 due to sprints etc in football is no bad thing. 
As said there are lots of factors to consider.


----------



## Darlofan

bluechimp said:


> See this worries me now. I'm a young lad who plays a lot of football, normally active running and cycling. However with exercise, more so running, my heart rate will be consistently 170-180 and I have all the Garmin data in the world to prove it as I bought a Garmin chest strap monitor as i thought my watch was wrong.


You'll be fine, I was late 40s when I mentioned mine in the 160s when running to the Dr. He laughed and said I wasn't pushing hard enough😁


----------



## KugaStu

Active cyclist, 6ft 1, 11 stone, 54 years old. Max heartrate 170bpm, resting heartrate 34bpm.


----------



## Andpopse

63 years old, 6ft tall RHR 54bpm
Workout 3 times a week plus cycle on Zwift.


----------



## jenks

Like the op wife I'm also on the slow recovery from a bad dose of Corona.
Normally a fairly active 50 year old cyclist, 5'11 14 stone
Normal resting heart rate around 65.
Yesterday morning resting heart rate 110bpm! Off to A&E on the advice of 111.
Basically some people take a long time to fully recover.
I hour later O2 level was 95% and BPM 97 with BP of 141/85. Not ideal but having had ECG and bloods they were happy I wasn't and hadn't had a heart attack. Got to have a 24 hour ECG though.


----------



## Mac-

I'm 40 next month, 6'1 and 98kg, play football twice a week and on my feet for work 5 days a week, my resting HR is 55bpm which drops to mid 40's overnight. BP is almost always 120/80.


----------



## beambeam

6ft 2", 145kg and find my RHR is usually between 52-60 recently. Big lad but actually quite for my size. Cycle pretty regularly as of last few months, compete in judo, have a dog and do security patrols for work.

Currently studying MSc in sports science and as others have mentioned, many variables at play to consider. Your body does not discriminate from stress, physiologically or psychologically, and this can cause fluctuations in HR. I see someone spoke about night shift changes and get the same. There have been times I have gone to classes after a week of shifts and been denied participation in testing due to blood pressure responses. I've even seen me elevate HR instead of decreasing it just by sitting and alternating breathing patterns.

Oxygen saturation levels will always be around 95-99% around sea level but will start to drop to low 90's when you start operating at increased altitudes. Done some work in hypobaric chambers and you can certainly notice a difference with a drop of just a few %. If you find your levels are quite low just sitting around then might be worth mentioning to a GP.


----------



## NickP

I'm 49, 5'10" and 77kg, run 3-4 times a week, cycle a bit, and would normally play football 1-2 times a week in normal circumstances
My resting rate is normally hovering just under 50, normally 47-49..


----------



## James_R

47, 5'9" and 77kg
RHR according to the Apple Watch over the past year is 73bpm.

I only wear the watch during the day though, and don't wear it at night.

On the odd occasion that I've worn it at night its dropped to 50's.

What's everyone using to measure their resting heart rate, there's some really low numbers on here, you guys must be a lot fitter than me!


----------



## NickP

James_R said:


> What's everyone using to measure their resting heart rate, there's some really low numbers on here, you guys must be a lot fitter than me!


I'm the same as you Apple watch S4 worn only during the day...


----------



## beambeam

James_R said:


> What's everyone using to measure their resting heart rate, there's some really low numbers on here, you guys must be a lot fitter than me!


Used to use a Garmin Vivoactive thing, found it more useful for monitoring my quality of sleep than HR. Now use a chest-worn device by Polar which syncs via app to Strava.

Some devices are wildly inaccurate although I think the Apple watches are known as very reliable.

During inactivity they all seem to be OK to an extent but my brother's Garmin Fenix doesn't record his workouts anywhere near what he records when using my Polar N10 HRM (chest-worn). Also depends on activity I guess, I find when cycling there are no issues with the data but if I wear it during judo training or doing stuff like burpees it can drop out which affects my overall average.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

72, 11 stone RHR in the low/mid 60s, BP 127[ish]/85[ish] oxy sat 97 - 99%

All averages, but I'm happy with them. BP rises to around 150/90 when at the surgery or hospital clinics due to 'white coat syndrome' 

I don't do vigorous exercise.....


----------

